# Help ID This Plant?



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi, can anyone identify this plant in my tank? It started growing out of nowhere, no idea what it is or where it came from...


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd guess either Heteranthera zosterifolia or Najas guadalupensis. The later is more common I believe.


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, seems like the latter one


----------

